# Jan/Feb 2009 Are You Weeks Lined Up



## london

We already have our weeks lined up for January/February 2009 in Florida.

Four weeks in Cocoa Beach and Two Weeks in Treasure Island.

Wondering if other Tuggers already have plans. Available weeks in RCI, especially on the west coast are slim to none.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sea Six

We're all set! :whoopie:


----------



## Dori

We have 2 of four done. 

 Jan31- Calini Beach Club in Sarasota
 Feb7 - Vistana's Beach Club in Jensen Beach

The hunt is on  for Feb 14 and 21. 

Dori


----------



## BevL

I booked my first January 2009 week in March of 2007 and my second week in July of 2007.  Jan 10 in Key West and Jan 17 in Marco Island.  However, our friends are wanting us to pitch that and head to Mexico for a week, so I have to figure out what we're doing.

I've been thinking I need to extend my RCI and II memberships to start thinking about Hawaii in 2010.


----------



## london

Dori said:


> We have 2 of four done.
> 
> Jan31- Calini Beach Club in Sarasota
> Feb7 - Vistana's Beach Club in Jensen Beach
> 
> The hunt is on  for Feb 14 and 21.
> 
> Dori



Hi Dori,

Feb 14 and 21 are prime weeks to find. Good luck. Is renting an option?


----------



## frenchieinme

*We have 10 weeks set...*

We have wk 2 in Hilton Head, wks 3 thru 6 in Cocoa Beach, wks 7 thru 9 in Orlando, wk 10 visiting my sister in Cape Coral, wk 11 back in Orlando so as my daughter from TN can enjoy her spring break and wk 12 with my other sister in Crystal River.  Then back to Maine via Nashville.  Hopefully we can enjoy our 2009 winter sojourn in a warm environment away from the cold temps and snow of Maine.

Hey London, remember we have a meeting date either in Cocao Beach or Orlando, right?

frenchieinme


----------



## king1

We have our eight Florida weeks for 09.  Only three booked for 10, and finding the pickings slimmer every year!
Our summer vacation in CO is going a little better.  Scored four good weeks for 08, but not quite as happy with the four 09 weeks.


----------



## cindi

We have two weeks in Hawaii, Jan 23 - Feb 5, 09.

First week is in a one bedroom at the Westin in Maui.

Second week is in a one bedroom at the Marriott in Oahu.

I can't wait! We upgraded our tickets to first class even!! First time flying first class, but that flight is such a killer, we decided we're worth it. Used up most of my FF miles though.


----------



## Dori

London, I'm seeing lots of Orlando for that timeframe, so I'm not too worried. If nothing yummy turns up, we'll go back there. We have 4 weeks in the bank, so renting does not appeal to us, especially during such peak weeks.  The cost would be too high.


Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo

*We're Holding Out For Last Call & Instant Exchange.*

We formerly did straight week-for-week timeshare exchanges for our January vacations in Florida -- got Vistana Orlando & TaraNova ImperiaLakes that way & were pleased (a) with the value of the trades & (b) with the quality of the accommodations. 

Then we added timeshare points to the mix & started making _Instant Exchange_ & _Last Call_ reservations for our after-Christmas Florida vacations instead of straight-weeks timeshare trades.  Those bargain deals don't allow for much advance planning.  Even so, that way (so far) we snagged Silver Lake Resort Silver Points, Visatana Villages, Wyndham (FairField) Cypress Palms, & Resort At Golf World Village (St. Augustine). 

Based on the way it's gone for us so far, we'll be seeing what we can snag for January 2009 via _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ -- meaning there's no sense in flipping through the _Wish Book_ till much later in the year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cindi

cindi said:


> We have two weeks in Hawaii, Jan 23 - Feb 5, 09.
> 
> First week is in a one bedroom at the Westin in Maui.
> 
> Second week is in a one bedroom at the Marriott in Oahu.
> 
> I can't wait! We upgraded our tickets to first class even!! First time flying first class, but that flight is such a killer, we decided we're worth it. Used up most of my FF miles though.




Oops! This was suppose to be in Florida, right?


----------



## london

*Florida Winter 2009*

Who else is heading for Florida for winter 2009?

Some people are already booking for 2010. Now thats planning ahead.


----------



## Dori

Yippee!  Week Feb. 14-21 is now booked.  London, you won't believe it, but we got Lahaina Inn on Ft. Myers Beach!  It's a 2 bedroom 6/4.  Only thing i don't like is that it only has one bathroom.  We are so lucky!

Now only the week of the 21st left to go.

Dori


----------



## london

*Feb in SW Florida*



Dori said:


> Yippee!  Week Feb. 14-21 is now booked.  London, you won't believe it, but we got Lahaina Inn on Ft. Myers Beach!  It's a 2 bedroom 6/4.  Only thing i don't like is that it only has one bathroom.  We are so lucky!
> 
> Now only the week of the 21st left to go.
> 
> Dori



Way to go...Fort Myers is very hard to get in February, no less a 2 BR unit.

We will be heading back to Virginia on the 21st.


----------



## Dori

Safe trip Home!

Dori


----------



## Jennie

For over ten years we were spending 4-6 weeks in southeast Florida using timeshare exchanges. As the years went by, it became such a hassle packing up and moving to a new place every week. So we gradually purchased 4 February weeks at the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort--2 bedroom lock-off units--at bargain prices via Ebay. 

Two of the fixed/deeded weeks are back-to-back in the same unit. The other two weeks had been converted to RCI Points prior to our purchase. The resort is very accommodating in trying to arrange for us to stay in the same unit for all 4 weeks so long as the actual owner is not going to be using it. And even then, they offer the owner the option of being upgraded to another unit with a better view. The result is we are generally able to spend all 4 weeks in the same unit. This is so much better than moving every week. 

I still do on-line searches with other weeks we own. When I pulled a last minute exchange for Eagle's Nest on Marco Island (2 bedroom) last month, I quickly re-arranged our plans so we could use that week, and rented out our FLBR week we would have used.


----------



## JLB

I started searching for 0-10 when we were in FL in January (08).

After seeing Little Gull, I also added an 09 summer search, for a large unit at a Resort on the Beach. for 8 or more.


----------



## dboy1

We have Feb.15 to Mar. 1 booked at Cypress Pointe for a 3 bedroom--going to take the grandsons to see the mouse. We will likely book the week of Feb. 8 but are waiting for a couple weeks we are in the process of buying so we can use one of those weeks. Already working on 2010 for 3 weeks on the Big Island.


----------



## JLB

We had one of those in one of our stays at Apple Valley in Ohio.  He came out and ate crumbs off the kitchen counter.  We left him stuff.  We called him Jingles and by the end of the week he didn't mind us being there.   



dboy1 said:


> going to take the grandsons to see the mouse.


----------



## lprstn

We have 8 weeks set!!!   and only 1 more to go!


----------



## dboy1

JLB--Trust you to come up with a completely different take on an innocent statement. I hope we don't see that kind of mouse, but if we do you can be sure I'll be thinking about what you said:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## BevL

JLB said:


> We had one of those in one of our stays at Apple Valley in Ohio.  He came out and ate crumbs off the kitchen counter.  We left him stuff.  We called him Jingles and by the end of the week he didn't mind us being there.




Are you serious?  Honestly, if I ever saw a mouse in a timeshare, I don't think I could stay unless the next time I saw it, it was a carcass in a mousetrap.  We had mice in our garage and I wouldn't go down there until the exterminator came.  Since it meant hubby had to do laundry, it got done pretty quick.

Things that make you go ughhh.


----------



## london

*Florida 2009 Winter Weeks - Who's Going for Multiple Weeks*

How many Tuggers are going to the same timeshare for multiple weeks.

One Tugger indicated they got tired of moving around week to week, so they ended up purchasing several weeks in a row at the same resort.

To each his own....stay put or move around....as Alan says Mox Nix


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Mox Nix, Shmocks Nicks.*




london said:


> How many Tuggers are going to the same timeshare for multiple weeks.
> 
> One Tugger indicated they got tired of moving around week to week, so they ended up purchasing several weeks in a row at the same resort.
> 
> To each his own....stay put or move around....as Alan says Mox Nix


What I actually was going to say is that the only time (so far) we've taken back-to-back Florida timeshare weeks in January was January 2008 when we took an _Instant Exchange_ week at St. Augustine followed by a _Last Call_ week in Kissimmee / Orlando. 

If I can get The Chief Of Staff to see the wisdom in doing something similar in January 2009 -- or maybe even going for a 3-week timeshare vacation back-to-back-to-back -- I think we'll be more interested in 3 different resorts than in 2 or 3 weeks in just 1, even if the 3 resorts are all in or around the same vacation paradise (e.g., Orlando). 

We'll see, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Abaco-Bob

Although it is not Florida We are back from Thailand and are in the hunt;

2009 
Wk 1 Wyndam San Antonio @ La Cascada
Wk 2 Open Search San Antonio TX
Wk 3 Open Search Bandera TX
WK 4 Silverleaf Pinney Shores Montgomery TX
Wk 5 Lake Travis Austin TX
Wk 6 Poipu Point Kauai HI
Wk 7 Poipu Point Kauai HI
Wk 8 Kona Coast Resort Big Island HI
Wk 9 Open Srarch Maui or Oahu

Not sure after that but we have some searches in.

Abaco-Bob

Back from the
'Far Side'


----------



## london

*Snowbirds January February 2009*

Hope all the snow birds are reserving weeks for the 2009 season...

Seems people who go to Florida in winter often mix it up with resorts on the East and West Coasts, as well as Orlando...

Come on down..........


----------



## NEVacationer

AwayWeGo said:


> We formerly did straight week-for-week timeshare exchanges for our January vacations in Florida -- got Vistana Orlando & TaraNova ImperiaLakes that way & were pleased (a) with the value of the trades & (b) with the quality of the accommodations.
> 
> Then we added timeshare points to the mix & started making _Instant Exchange_ & _Last Call_ reservations for our after-Christmas Florida vacations instead of straight-weeks timeshare trades.  Those bargain deals don't allow for much advance planning.  Even so, that way (so far) we snagged Silver Lake Resort Silver Points, Visatana Villages, Wyndham (FairField) Cypress Palms, & Resort At Golf World Village (St. Augustine).
> 
> Based on the way it's gone for us so far, we'll be seeing what we can snag for January 2009 via _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ -- meaning there's no sense in flipping through the _Wish Book_ till much later in the year.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I stayed in the Vistana Orlando too, but it was about 8 years ago.  My family and I spent 2 weeks straight there and it made for a much more enjoyable vacation.

If you can spare the vacation days from work, 2-weeks in a row lets you really settle in and relax.  Just make sure washers+dryers are available on your resort--the last thing you want to do is spend time in a laundrymat on your vacation.


----------



## london

*Anymore 2009 Snowbirds For Florida*

Calling all Tugger's with plans for multi-week stays next year.

How many stay 4 or more weeks at the same resort?


----------



## lprstn

I can't wait til I can take vacation like you all.  Although I love FL for the weather and entertainment, I have a snowboarding family that loves the snow.  However I do have all of my 2009 weeks booked (made some adjustments)

Jan - Massenutten, VA (using 5 days over holiday)
Feb - Shawnee Depuy, PA (using 5 days over holiday)
Apr - Smuggler's Notch, VT 
May - Mayan, Acapulco (using 5 days over holiday)
Jun - Cliffs at Peace (4th of July week)
July - Wyndam Newport Onshore, RI
Sept - Royal Mayan, Cancun (using 5 days over holiday)
Nov - Orlando International, FL & 3-Day Disney Cruise
Dec - Mirror Lake, Wisc Dells

 

I will add a few more long weekends in there using my points about 60 days out.  Now I am contemplating 2010...


----------



## vacationhopeful

Add me to the four weekers list of Snowbirders in Florida 2009. I have not wanted to confess to preplanning the Winter 2009 as I am way too young. And I used to spend the winters skiing at Tremblant and Grey Rocks (in late January) - should I practice my better French terms for Florida?


----------



## onthego

15 weeks at Orange Lake for 4th year in a row.  Working on 2010.


----------



## london

*Orange Lake Snowbird*



onthego said:


> 15 weeks at Orange Lake for 4th year in a row.  Working on 2010.



Wow....How many weeks are owned, and how many traded into OLCC?

Are you able to stay in the same unit?


----------



## Aussiedog

Week 2 - SDO, Scottsdale

Week 9 - The Hammocks, Marathon Key

Ann


----------



## london

*Calling All 2009 Timeshare Snowbirds for Florida*

Trying to update our list of 2009 Florida timeshare snowbirds.

Or are you still planning your weeks.............time is marching on.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Not Yet.*




london said:


> Or are you still planning your weeks.............time is marching on.


We're holding out for _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_. 

Can't do those very far in advance. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## london

*Last Call For Florida In January*

How many tuggers wait for last calls for January vacations in Florida?

Orlando seems to have the most availability.

We have 6 weeks planned for 2009, weeks 2 thru 7.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Last Call.  Instant Exchange.  Mox Nix.*




london said:


> How many tuggers wait for last calls for January vacations in Florida?


In addition to The Chief Of Staff & me you mean ? 

We're not picky.  We're happy with _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ or both. 

In January 2008, we spent an outstanding _Instant Exchange_ week in St. Augustine FL followed by a fabulous _Last Call_ week in Orlando / Kissimmee FL. 

I'm looking forward with positive enthusiasm to something similar in January 2009. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## london

*Jan/Feb 2009 Florida*

Does everyone have weeks lined for next Winter in Florida. 

RCI Trades are getting scarce now for beach resorts. Orlando has plenty of availability.

Where are the snowbirds?


----------



## Dori

I'm still waiting for something to pop up for our last week (Feb 21-28).  Not much available for 2-bedroms with the week I am looking with.

Dori


----------



## JLB

I just booked our first Jan '10 week.  It starts 12/12/09.


----------



## london

*2010 Plans Florida Winter*



JLB said:


> I just booked our first Jan '10 week.  It starts 12/12/09.



JLB

Where are you heading on Dec 12, 09? SW FL I bet?


----------



## JLB

Our devalued trader was still able to snag Seawatch on the Beach at FMB, which is one of the better SW FL resorts, one of the HGVCs.  I was surprised.

I called and it is a beachfront unit, with full lanai off the LR and MBR.

In all my years of doing this and all the January weeks we have traded into SW FL (more than 30), this will be only our second HGVC.  January '09 will be our first Sanibel, which I got by continuing daily searches after already booking an exchange.  Actually, I switched from one Sanibel resort to another, from a small 1-bedroom to a huge 2-bedroom.
- - - - - -
As to the discussions about multiple weeks in FL, the TUG Grand Champions in that category is/are Ray and Darlene Harper, with their annual 26 weeks, which they are no longer able to do.

If anyone is curious as to their typical schedule, I saved one that Ray posted a few years back.  I'd have to look around to find it.  It's in one of the sheds, or the garage, or maybe the basement.   

Last time I talked to Ray I believe he said they have given their weeks to their kids.   



london said:


> JLB
> 
> Where are you heading on Dec 12, 09? SW FL I bet?


----------



## Dori

We really miss meeting with Ray and Darlene in Florida every February.  We would compare schedules and then arrange to meet for lunch or coffee/drinks.  We would take turns each year, one year they would come to us and the next year we would visit them.  The last time we saw them, they treated us to lunch at the Marriott.  They are a wonderful couple and an inspiration to all timesharers

Dori


----------



## JLB

I'm sure you would get a unanimous vote on all of that.

It must be their fine Des Moines upbringing!  

The last time we saw them we were at OL.  They invited us over to Summer Bay and Ray gave us a tour like he owned the place.   

Small world . . . I just mentioned Ray and Darlene in an email to a TUGger a few minutes ago.



Dori said:


> We really miss meeting with Ray and Darlene in Florida every February.  We would compare schedules and then arrange to meet for lunch or coffee/drinks.  We would take turns each year, one year they would come to us and the next year we would visit them.  The last time we saw them, they treated us to lunch at the Marriott.  They are a wonderful couple and an inspiration to all timesharers
> 
> Dori


----------



## Dori

Yay!  Just booked our 4th week for February 21.  We will be at Silver Lake in Kissimmee in a 2 bedroom 8/6.  Hmmm.  Now I'm thinking maybe we'll go for 5 weeks!

Dori


----------



## vacationlover2

*2BR Saratoga Springs Disney*

I got a 2BR for Feb. 1-8, 2009.


----------



## london

*Five Weeks*



Dori said:


> Yay!  Just booked our 4th week for February 21.  We will be at Silver Lake in Kissimmee in a 2 bedroom 8/6.  Hmmm.  Now I'm thinking maybe we'll go for 5 weeks!
> 
> Dori



Hi Dori,

Go for the 5 week plan.

Nice winter break from Canada.

We are going for 6 weeks, but that may be too long...well just wait and see.


----------



## randkb

*We're booked!*

We have fifteen weeks booked from January 3 - April 18th.  We have had them booked for over six months:

8 weeks at the VV Weston
1 week at Gulf Tides of Longboat Key
1 week at Little Gull
3 at Silver Lakes
2 at Spinnaker Waterside in Hilton Head.

Almost finished booking 2010.


----------



## Dori

What weeks are you going to be at Silver Lake?  Maybe we'll see you there!

Dori

PS.  Lodon, I'm really thinking hard about that 5th week!


----------



## JLB

Well, 2 of those would be on our list . . . if we couldn't get what we really want. . . and that day seems to be coming.  

With the price of travel, and other FL factors, I'm not sure we would go to just _somewhere_ in FL, just to be in Florida rather than the frozen tundra.

Except, maybe, warmer golf and dolphins would provide some relief to colder golf and bald eagles.  



randkb said:


> We have fifteen weeks booked from January 3 - April 18th.  We have had them booked for over six months:
> 
> 8 weeks at the VV Weston
> 1 week at Gulf Tides of Longboat Key
> 1 week at Little Gull
> 3 at Silver Lakes
> 2 at Spinnaker Waterside in Hilton Head.
> 
> Almost finished booking 2010.


----------



## JLB

We've toyed with the idea of going to Phoenix instead of SW FL.

I just searched it for 2010 (beginning 12/1/09) and saw 2-BRs at Camelback and Villa Mirage.  That would work.


----------



## london

*Florida or Arizona*



JLB said:


> We've toyed with the idea of going to Phoenix instead of SW FL.
> 
> I just searched it for 2010 (beginning 12/1/09) and saw 2-BRs at Camelback and Villa Mirage.  That would work.



JLB

Arizona would be closer to Missouri than Florida I presume.

Winter weather in PHX is usually fairly warm in winter, I hear.

Sounds like a viable option.


----------



## jhac007

london said:


> Calling all Tugger's with plans for multi-week stays next year.
> 
> How many stay 4 or more weeks at the same resort?



Whooppee!  I just finalized my 2009 winter weeks in FL.  I had to get a "one dayer" just to make my FF miles (don't have many) work better for me, but here goes.  Starting 2/19/09....one day at Ocean Walk/Daytona, one week at Marine Terrace/Daytona, one week at Palm Aire/Ft. Lauderdale, and one week at Eagle's Nest/Marco Island.  I wish that was reversed and go north last but that's the way it goes I suppose.  Hopefully 2010 will be even better because I will be able to take more time off and can utilize my week 6 at Mizner Place/Weston (rent or bank for 2009) and fill the gap for week 7 with something else.  Also even with all the high prices on everything I was able to get a good rate on the car rental.:whoopie:


----------



## pammex

YUp Jan & Feb booked...

Jan 2-9, 2009 Velas Vallarta Puerto Vallarta
Jan 9-13 Casa Velas Puerto Vallarta

Jan 23-30 Son going to Attitash Mtn. Village New Hampshire

Feb 28-March 7 Vallarta Palace Nuevo Vallarta
March 7-14 Marina de Oro Puerto Vallarta

Also have one week booked in May in Ixtapa , working on a second week in Acapulco

July 2 weeks booked in Vallarta Area

Set/Oct 2 weeks booked in Mazatlan


----------



## Dori

Woo Hoo!  Just confirmed our 5th week in Florida! (London, I took your advice, and told DH you said we should go for that 5th week ! LOL!)

We'll be at Embassy Grand Beach in a lovely 3 bedroom for the week of February 28 to March 7.

Dori


----------



## Miss Marty

*Winter in Florida - Christmas - January - February 2009*

*
Impressive List*

london 
Sea Six 
Dori 
BevL 
frenchieinme 
king1 

Jennie 
dboy1 
vacationhopefu
onthego
randkb 
jhac007 


AwayWeGo 
waiting for Last Call

JLB
Florida or Arizona

tomandrobin


----------



## catwgirl

I am such a mini Tugger.


----------



## lprstn

catwgirl said:


> I am such a mini Tugger.


Hey...just think...its something to strive for    I know I want to be like that when I grow up...


----------



## Miss Marty

*January Orlando Timeshare Get Together*

Wouldn`t it be nice if someone had enough extra points to reserve 
a Disney Grand Villa or Fairfield Wyndham  Bonnet Creek Penthouse
for a night or two on a weekday in January 2009 - in order to host
a TUG -  January 2009 - Orlando Florida -  Timeshare Get Together


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Would Be Absolutely Nice.*




Marty Giggard said:


> Wouldn`t it be nice if someone had enough extra points to reserve a Disney Grand Villa or Fairfield Wyndham  Bonnet Creek Penthouse for a night or two on a weekday in January 2009 - in order to host a TUG -  January 2009 - Orlando Florida -  Timeshare Get Together


Or even a banquet hall at the American Legion or Veterans Of Foreign Wars or the Moose Lodge, etc. -- any place with enough room (& parking) for a bunch of TUGnuts to get together for an afternoon or an evening. 

We had a splendid afternoon at 1 of those that Marty herself hosted at FairField Alexdria (back when it was still FairField, before the Great Cendant Reshuffle led to the renaming of FairField timeshares as Wyndham).  We arrived late because of some other stuff we had to do that afternoon, but we got there before the crowd had thinned out too much.  We met Marty & others in her family, plus Spence & others whom my leaky sr. citz. memory does not recall at the moment. 

We were bigtime timeshare newbies & TUG rookies back then, but we had a great time anyway.  Everyone welcomed us just the same as if we actually knew what we were doing with timeshares & timesharing.  

We have no DVC or Wyndham points, so we're out of the running for putting on a January 2009 TUG Orlando wingding at Disney or Bonnet Creek ourselves.  But if such an event is scheduled -- at Disney or Bonnet Creek or elsewhere -- we're apt to be in town at the time anyway for our customary after-Christmas Florida vacation, & we'd love the chance to get together again with other TUGnuts. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## london

*TUG Get Together - Jan/Feb 2009*

A TUG get together in mid January to mid Feb would be a great idea.

We will be in Cocoa Beach for a few weeks, and could easily travel over to Orlando.

Last call for Florida snowbirds in 2009.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Shooting For 2 Weeks In January 2009 -- Already Signed Up For 1.*

Not only that, we signed up the old-fashioned way -- a straight week-for-week RCI exchange, swapping our 2008 week in our dinky African grass shack for a 1BR luxury suite at Club Intrawest-Sandestin (RCI #6738), Miramar Beach, Florida, USA. 

Toward mid- or late-November, we'll go about trying to snag a _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ reservation for an outstanding timeshare resort in the Orlando-Kissimmee area to round out our January 2009 post-Christmas holiday. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## london

*Winter 2009*



AwayWeGo said:


> Not only that, we signed up the old-fashioned way -- a straight week-for-week RCI exchange, swapping our 2008 week in our dinky African grass shack for a 1BR luxury suite at Club Intrawest-Sandestin (RCI #6738), Miramar Beach, Florida, USA.
> 
> Toward mid- or late-November, we'll go about trying to snag a _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ reservation for an outstanding timeshare resort in the Orlando-Kissimmee area to round out our January 2009 post-Christmas holiday.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Way to go Alan.....I sure you will find something nice in the Orlando area.

Sandestin sounds great.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Where are the snowbirds?*

Any more Tuggers to add to the Orlando Snowbird List

Does anyone know if the new Hilton Grand Vacation Club 
on Palm Parkway will be open for RCI Exchanges by 2009


----------



## jennstall

I'll be arriving in Florida on December 6th and I'm booked through Jan. 30th.

Dec 6 - Weston - Vacation Village
Dec 13 - Pompano Beach - Wyndham Sea Gardens
Dec 20 - Orlando - Oak Plantation
Dec 27 - North Redington Beach (near St Petersburg) - Coral Shores Resort
Jan 4th - DVC until Jan 23rd (mostly SSR and OKW)
Jan 23 - Weston (Bonaventure)

After the 30th, I'm going to try and snag some RCI Last Calls for Hilton Head for a week or two and then Myrtle Beach for a week or two and then it is back to Boston. Hopefully there won't be any snow after March 1st


----------



## CharlesS

london said:


> How many Tuggers are going to the same timeshare for multiple weeks.


Spent two weeks in the same unit at Big Sky, Montana couple of summers ago.  It was heaven not having to move.  Like having three extra days of vacation.  Booked 10 days in same oceanfront unit in Myrtle Beach next summer.

Charles


----------



## rapmarks

*Snowbird here*

we will leave for Florida Oct 27 and return to Wisconsin in May.
We are in Estero area, near conch Man (Bonita Springs) Sea Six (Marco Island), JoAnne (Lehigh) Don (Englewood/Rotunda).  I guess we are the only ones who doen't stay permanently in Florida.

We usually get together with JLB but I am sure we could have our arms twisted and gt togethr with other people at other times during the winter.


----------



## london

*Winter In Florida*



jennstall said:


> I'll be arriving in Florida on December 6th and I'm booked through Jan. 30th.
> 
> Dec 6 - Weston - Vacation Village
> Dec 13 - Pompano Beach - Wyndham Sea Gardens
> Dec 20 - Orlando - Oak Plantation
> Dec 27 - North Redington Beach (near St Petersburg) - Coral Shores Resort
> Jan 4th - DVC until Jan 23rd (mostly SSR and OKW)
> Jan 23 - Weston (Bonaventure)
> 
> After the 30th, I'm going to try and snag some RCI Last Calls for Hilton Head for a week or two and then Myrtle Beach for a week or two and then it is back to Boston. Hopefully there won't be any snow after March 1st




Sound like a good plan. Last calls in Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach in February should be available. 

You have a nice variety of trades. We are at Cocoa Beach for 6 weeks, with a week in the middle at Treasure Island.

Come on down snowbirds...


----------



## Miss Marty

*January Snow Birds*

*
Any more Tuggers *

heading down to Orlando for the month of January


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Gambling We Can Snag A Bargain Orlando Reservation.*




Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Any more Tuggers *
> 
> heading down to Orlando for the month of January


According to the claws on my _King Kong Kalendar_, November 21 is the date I can log on to RCI & see about snagging a bargain _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ reservation into a nice Orlando timeshare for January 18-25.  

The idea is to stretch our Florida vacation into a 2-week holiday, going from Sandestin January 11-18 over to Orlando the following week.  (We already have our Jan. 11-18 reservation for Club IntraWest Sandestin.) 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## randkb

*Slight change*



randkb said:


> We have fifteen weeks booked from January 3 - April 18th.  We have had them booked for over six months:
> 
> 8 weeks at the VV Weston
> 1 week at Gulf Tides of Longboat Key
> 1 week at Little Gull
> 3 at Silver Lakes
> 2 at Spinnaker Waterside in Hilton Head.
> 
> Almost finished booking 2010.



For 2009, we changed the 3 weeks at Silver Lakes for 3 weeks at HGVC Seaworld.

Finished our 2010 winter list:
3 weeks at VV Weston
1 week at Sandpiper
4 weeks at Cameron Cove
3 weeks at VV Parkway
1 week Umbrella Beach
1 week Fairway of Palm Aire
1 week Little Gull (4 bedroom cottage)


----------



## london

*Planning for 2010*

Since most people have winter of 2009 booked, many are already planning for 2010.

Good trades are made a year or more out, especially for nice resorts on the beach.

Gulf coast is always in high demand. 

Hope that a Tug get together will happen in Orlando area in Jan or February.


----------



## mas

As it stands now, we will be down in Florida for two possibly three weeks in Jan/Feb.

Right now we're at:

Marriott's Beach Place -- Fort Lauderdale  2/1 - 2/8
Hyatt's Beach House -- Key West  2/8 - 2/15

We have an AC with II that I would like to use to add a week on either side (1/25-1/31 or 2/15 - 2/22)  The easiest thing to get would be Orlando which would be fine with me.  But I'm in no hurry to nail this down as we will probably drive down so air and car rental won't be an issue.  If we do end up in Orlando and it happens to line up with a TUG get together we would love to stop by and meet the group.  Or for that matter, if any tuggers are in the Ft. Laud or Key West areas at the above mentioned time and want to do a 'meet and greet'  let me know.


----------



## Jennie

Booking 2009--been there, done that already--long ago  

I've already been working on 2010 and have two weeks booked in the Ft. Myers area (end of February and beginning of March). That's one of the advantages of owning fixed deeded weeks.


----------



## Jennie

I'll be arriving in Ft. Lauderdale on February 6th, 2009 after spending a week in Palm Beach. Maybe there will be enough TUGgers in town that week to plan a get together, as we've done in prior years. Let's keep in touch as it gets closer to the date.


----------



## Miss Marty

*January 2009 - Orlando Florida - Snowbirds*

With temps in the mid 30`s and an early November 
snow in Western, Maryland today, I was wondering
Is Anyone Working on January Snowbird Gathering?


----------



## london

*Snowbird Gathering*

We are interested...will be in Cocoa Beach for 6 weeks starting Jan 10th.


----------



## chicklet

Another Canadian hoping to get away from this snow (which is quite abit right now)  We have Feb 14-Mar 1 vacation and are waiting on last calls.  If we can't get something really good hopefully we will hit Orlando.  I really want to add another week on but work gets in the way.  We will be going down at Christmas, then 2 weeks in Feb and another week first week of May...gotta love it.


----------



## Neesie

We've exchanged our TS for a unit at the Palme-Aire (Pompano).

From there we're driving down to Key West for 3 days.

After that we head back up the Florida Overseas Highway and go to the Gulf Coast to visit relatives in Naples and Ft. Myers.  Total length of trip = 13 days.   We leave January 9th.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*It's A Great Country For Sure.*




AwayWeGo said:


> We already have our Jan. 11-18 reservation for Club IntraWest Sandestin.
> 
> Is this a great country or what ?


OK, the other shoe has dropped & now our 2nd Florida timeshare week for January 2009 is set. 

Except it's not for the week _after_ our Sandestin reservation, as planned.  Instead, it's for the prior week, Jan. 4-11, 2009. 

We snagged a _Last Call_ reservation into Vacation Village At Parkway in Orlando/Kissimmee -- same timeshare we stayed in for our January vacation in 2006.  

I can hardly wait for January 2009. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## krmlaw

*timeshare for the winter?*

I have been thinking about this for DH and my future. We will eventually do the commute, here (upstate NY for spring, summer and fall) and south for winter.

How do you do this with timeshares to maximize the value/cost?

We have 3 units right now. 1 2 bedroom, 1 2 bedroom lock off, 1 4 bedroom lock off that might be II ACs. 

So, I guess we might have 7 weeks total, assuming we split each lock off and get 2 ACs from II. 

Then, we can supplement with last calls. 

Does this make sense? Whats the cheapest way to do this? We still have 20 or so years to go, but Im thinking ahead


----------



## Miss Marty

*January Snow Birds*

:whoopie: 

Welcome to warm and sunny Orlando Florida!


----------



## london

*January Snow Birds*



Marty Giggard said:


> :whoopie:
> 
> Welcome to warm and sunny Orlando Florida!



We will down in Cocoa Beach on January 10th, until Feb 21st....

The winter Tugger sojourn is starting.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Disney Old Key West Meet and Greet*

How about a mini meet and greet 
over at Old Key West one evening
where we can sit and look out at
the water and enjoy a beverage
Let me know which evening and 
we will be there..


----------



## Miss Marty

*Anyone in Orlando*

I know that several Tuggers are in the area 
during (the first week of) January 2009
Would love to have you stop by our resort
or we can meet up over at one of the DVC
Resort or on Tuesday(s) DQ Banana Splits  

Marty Giggard - MD
Bonnet Creek Resort
Phone 407-238-3500


----------



## Eli Mairs

We will be escaping the snowy, disgusting weather of the Toronto area, and heading for OKW Jan 24-31, followed by a week at Grande Ocean HHI.


----------



## Dori

Marty, we won't be down that way until the 31st.  Raise a glass for us!

Dori


----------



## Miss Marty

*Florida Snowbirds*

*
Florida weather sure beats the cold and snow back up north!*

The first 10 days of January - the weather was nice and warm
now a cool front is in the area this week making it a little cooler
Still all you need is a "light jacket" after the sun goes down 

We have met several older people who are vacationing here 
at our resort - Most are spending Januaray and/or February

We have also met up with a three Tuggers and their families


----------



## Miss Marty

*January Mini Get Together*

If anyone is in the area and wants to meet up 
We will be here one more week.  Found some 
really nice Disney resort area places to sit and 
relax and enjoy soda, coffee or hot chocolate.
Post if you will be in the area January 25-30..


----------



## Miss Marty

*Florida*

Hope everyone is enjoying their 2009
Florida winter timeshare vacation`s


----------



## AwayWeGo

*For Sure.*




Marty Giggard said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their 2009
> Florida winter timeshare vacation`s


Only thing wrong with ours is that  it was too short. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

